# M2.SSD wirklich notwendig?



## jadenhoch (14. April 2019)

Hallo, 

ich wollte mir eine SSD M2 Festplatte kaufen. 

Laut diesen Video, gibt es kaum Vorteile ggü. einer normalen SSD. 

YouTube

Was meint ihr? Ist das wirlich wenig nützlich, für einen Office PC?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. April 2019)

*AW: SSD M2 wirklich notwendig?*

Natürlich bemerkst Du keinen wirklich Unterschied. Eine M2 PCIe ist aber optisch schöner und es gibt weniger Kabel im Rechner. 
Schau Dir diese mal an, wichtig sind dann aber Intel RST Treiber:
Intel SSD 660p 1TB ab €' '114,11 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## amdahl (14. April 2019)

*AW: SSD M2 wirklich notwendig?*

Es kommt immer darauf an was man mit dem PC macht. Wenn man sehr oft sehr große Datenmengen jonglieren muss kann eine NVMe SSD eine gute Investition sein.
Wenn wir davon ausgehen dass es bei dir "Standard" Office-Anwendungen sind lohnt sich der Aufpreis nicht. Wenn du genauer beschreiben willst was genau mit dem PC gemacht wird lässt sich das abschließend klären.

Übrigens: m.2 beschreibt nur die Form der SSD bzw. des Slots. Es gibt viele m.2 SSDs die per SATA angebunden sind und deshalb auch theoretisch nicht schneller sind als normale SSDs mit 2,5" Formfaktor. Was du meinst ist NVMe.


----------



## HisN (14. April 2019)

*AW: SSD M2 wirklich notwendig?*

Bei mir waren schon zwei Kabel weniger im PC "wirklich notwendig".
Es kommt immer drauf an was Du daraus machst. 
Von der Leistung her haben nicht viele "NormalUser" ein Use-Case in dem die NVME M.2 auch nur ansatzweise gefordert wird.
Und auf der anderen Seite ist M.2 nur der Anschluss. Was für eine Leistung die SSD mit sich bringt hat damit wenig zu tun. Es gibt auch SATA-SSDs mit m2. Anschluss die genau so schnell sind wie  ... SATA-SSDs


----------



## jadenhoch (14. April 2019)

*AW: SSD M2 wirklich notwendig?*



amdahl schrieb:


> Es kommt immer darauf an was man mit dem PC macht. Wenn man sehr oft sehr große Datenmengen jonglieren muss kann eine NVMe SSD eine gute Investition sein.
> Wenn wir davon ausgehen dass es bei dir "Standard" Office-Anwendungen sind lohnt sich der Aufpreis nicht. Wenn du genauer beschreiben willst was genau mit dem PC gemacht wird lässt sich das abschließend klären.
> 
> Übrigens: m.2 beschreibt nur die Form der SSD bzw. des Slots. Es gibt viele m.2 SSDs die per SATA angebunden sind und deshalb auch theoretisch nicht schneller sind als normale SSDs mit 2,5" Formfaktor. Was du meinst ist NVMe.




Ja, genau, ich meine NVMe. 

Ich nutze normale Office Anwendungen und spiele aktuelle Spiele. Dann bringt NVMe nicht viel, oder?


----------



## HisN (14. April 2019)

*AW: SSD M2 wirklich notwendig?*

Zwei Kabel weniger.


----------



## memisis (14. April 2019)

*AW: SSD M2 wirklich notwendig?*

Ich kenne mich zwar nicht so gut mit SSD's aus, aber von dem was ich bis jetzt gelesen habe wird dir eine NVMe nicht viel bringen.
Um die 2 Käbel und platz im Gehäuse zu sparen kannst du denke auch einfach eine "gewöhnliche" M.2 Sata SSD nehmen.


----------



## IICARUS (14. April 2019)

*AW: SSD M2 wirklich notwendig?*

Man muss immer unterscheiden was es bringt und was man selbst bemerkt.
Denn die Aussage es würde nichts bringen ist schlicht und ergreifend Falsch!

Würde es nichts bringen wäre die Mehrleistung auch nicht messbar.
Die Leistung ist jedoch da, nur merkt man den Unterschied nicht immer, da eine normale SATA SSD auch schon sehr schnell ist.
Daher kommt auch die Aussage das es sich nicht lohnt mehr Geld auszugeben, da der Unterschied so nicht direkt merkbar ist.


----------



## 3dfx01 (14. April 2019)

*AW: SSD M2 wirklich notwendig?*

Von HDD zu SSD war der Sprung nicht nur messbar sondern fühlbar riesig, das lag an der deutlich niedrigeren Zugriffszeit.
Von Sata/AHCI zu M.2/NVMe ist es aber die selbe Technik mit Verbesserungen/Optimierungen, hier darf man sich nicht viel erwarten wenn man ersteren Sprung als Maststab nimmt.


> Ich nutze normale Office Anwendungen und spiele aktuelle Spiele. Dann bringt NVMe nicht viel, oder?


Bei den normale Büroprogramme nein, bei Spiele ein klein wenig.
Für Spiele habe ich einen Link für dich : M.2-SSD mit NVMe gegen SATA3 - M.2, NVMe, SATA Express vs. SATA3 im Vergleich
Vor allem bei erste Starts bringt es was.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (14. April 2019)

*AW: SSD M2 wirklich notwendig?*

Als guten Kompromiss kann ich dir die Crucial P1 SSD 500GB ab €' '70,73 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland empfehlen. Die ist etwas performanter als eine normale SATA-SSD und dafür auch nur unwesentlich teurer. Und wie HisN schon sagt: du sparst zwei Kabel


----------



## Medikit (15. April 2019)

*AW: SSD M2 wirklich notwendig?*

zwingend notwendig ist eine M.2 SSD ganz sicher nicht, aber man sollte sich sich zumindest mal in das Thema einlesen um Frustkäufe zu vermeiden


----------



## INU.ID (15. April 2019)

*AW: SSD M2 wirklich notwendig?*

Als Faustformel kann man eigentlich sagen: Wer nicht weiß welchen Vorteil eine NVME M.2-SSD (bzw. eine sehr hohe Transferrate vom Massenspeicher) bringt, oder bringen kann, der brauch auch keine M.2-SSD. 

Wirklich "notwendig" ist übrigens auch keine SATA-SSD. ^^


----------



## bastian123f (15. April 2019)

*AW: SSD M2 wirklich notwendig?*

Für Office PC finde ich eine NVME eher nutzlos.
Für einen Gaming-PC und Workstation kann es, je nach Programm/Spiel, sinnvoll sein. Aber ich nehme da lieber noch eine normale SATA. Die NVMEs sind mir noch zu teuer.


----------



## jadenhoch (15. April 2019)

*AW: SSD M2 wirklich notwendig?*

Der hier kostet. 85 Euro. Geht doch, vom Preis?

Corsair Force MP510 480 GB NVMe PCIe Gen3 x4 M.2-SSD: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. April 2019)

*AW: SSD M2 wirklich notwendig?*



jadenhoch schrieb:


> Der hier kostet. 85 Euro. Geht doch, vom Preis?


Für das Geld gibt es fast eine 1TB Sata SSD. Du musst wissen, ob du jemals diese Geschwindigkeit brauchst.
SanDisk Plus 1TB ab €'*'94,02 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

...


----------



## XT1024 (15. April 2019)

*AW: SSD M2 wirklich notwendig?*

Und 500 GB gibt es z. B. auch zu diesem Preis:  Crucial MX500 CT500MX500SSD1 500GB: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer
Also ist die MP510 mal locker 40% teurer.


Produktvergleich Crucial MX500 1TB, SATA (CT1000MX500SSD1), Crucial P1 SSD 1TB, Samsung SSD 860 EVO 1TB, SATA, Intel SSD 660p 1TB Geizhals Deutschland

Ich würde mir die Tests nochmal genauer ansehen und wenn die 660p/P1 im echten Leben  selten langsamer sind als z. B. die MX500, würde ich es mglw. mal mit einer von denen probieren.

Wer obskure Lastszenarien hat, kommt hoffentlich selbst auf die Idee,  sich mal benchmarks anzusehen und für den Rest mit 08/15-Aufgaben kommt  die Pauschalaussage schon recht gut hin.


3dfx01 schrieb:


> Für Spiele habe ich einen Link für dich : M.2-SSD mit NVMe gegen SATA3 - M.2, NVMe, SATA Express vs. SATA3 im Vergleich
> Vor allem bei erste Starts bringt es was.


Nennt mich altmodisch aber, je nach Spiel, bei dem einen Start 2,8 Sekunden "bringt etwas" zu nennen...  In dem Fall für vmtl. locker den doppelten Preis und als Vergleich der glorreichen *BX200*.


----------



## sam10k (13. Mai 2019)

*AW: SSD M2 wirklich notwendig?*

wenn du die platte irgendwann mal extern, in der konsole oder sonstwo verwenden willst, dann würde ich die basic 2,5" sata SSD nehmen.
ist einfach rundum kompatibler und oft auch günstiger als m2.

m2 hat finde ich nur sinn als nvme und da ist mir im moment kein home-user szenario bekannt, dies von 3GB/s profitiert.
auf grund der baugröße kann es ein vorteil sein. aber sonnst - k.a.


----------



## nervensaege (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: SSD M2 wirklich notwendig?*



XT1024 schrieb:


> Und 500 GB gibt es z. B. auch zu diesem Preis:  Crucial MX500 CT500MX500SSD1 500GB: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer
> Also ist die MP510 mal locker 40% teurer.
> 
> 
> ...




Also die mx500 ssd wäre besser als eine p1 ? Ich habe mir als einzige Platte für mein neues System eine p1 1 tb gekauft, und jetzt habe ich gelesen das die Treiber dort zulange bräuchten zum Laden, der Cache wenn er voll ist die m2 langsamer macht als eine mx500? 

Ich lade viele Daten runter und spiele viel . Frage mich ob ich lieber doch eine normale mx500 bestellen sollte .


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: SSD M2 wirklich notwendig?*



nervensaege schrieb:


> Sollte ich lieber eine MX500 1 tb nehmen?


Wenn Du Dich beeilst, gibt es sie für 99,-€ bei eine, seriösem Händler
Sonderangebote im MindStar | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de


----------



## nervensaege (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: SSD M2 wirklich notwendig?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wenn Du Dich beeilst, gibt es sie für 99,-€ bei eine, seriösem Händler
> Sonderangebote im MindStar | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de



Da kommt noch 15 Euro auf die 99 steht dort . Ich hatte die p1 bei mindfactory für 111 Euro kostenlosen Versand bestellt . Aber was wäre denn wirklich die beste Lösung? Ausgepackt habe ich sie noch nicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: SSD M2 wirklich notwendig?*



nervensaege schrieb:


> Aber was wäre denn wirklich die beste Lösung?


Es gibt kein gut und schlecht, es gibt keine "beste Lösung", sonst hätte wie alle dieselben Rechner. Es geht um Dich und Deine Anforderngen. Die Unterschiede zwischen den SSDs sind so marginal, dass Du es im realen Betrieb nicht wahrnehmen wirst. Es sind andere Dinge. Samsung und Crusial z.B. bieten gute Softwarepakete zu den SSDs, Intel SSDs laufen nur gut, wenn Du deren RST-Treiber installierst. Die haben Vor- und Nachteile gegen über Windows Treibern.

Wenn Du eine da hast, nimm sie und erfreue Dich an ihr.


----------



## fotoman (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: SSD M2 wirklich notwendig?*



nervensaege schrieb:


> Also die mx500 ssd wäre besser als eine p1 ?


Den Tipp aus dem zitierten Posting hast Du doch sicher verfolgt? Tests lesen, mit dem eigenne Nutzungsprofil abgleichen und dann selber entscheiden.

Cache voll, ja wann geschieht das, wie groß sind Deine Datenmengen? Die kleine P1 mit 1 TB hat 12-100 GB SLC Cache. Wo bekommst Du die Daten her, dass schon 12 GB Cache (bei annähernd voller SSD) nicht ausreichen, der QLC-Speicher direkt beschrieben werden muss und Du dann die 500 MB/s der mx500 ausreizen könntest? Hast Du ein 10 GBit Netzwerk, USB 3.1 Gen 2 Geräte, die so große Datenmengen mit so hoher Geschwindigkeit liefern oder gar eigene Progeramme, die sowas erzeugen (für unkopmprimierten 4K-Videoschnitt wären mir 1 TB im Rechner viel zu wenig).

 Mit wiel vielen parallelen Zugriffen "rechnest" du, damit solche (für die alllermeisten Heimanwender) schwachsinnigen Benchmarks wie auf
Crucial P1 1TB SSD Review | StorageReview.com - Storage Reviews
eine Intel 660p oder Crucial P1 in der Realität schlecht machen?

Ich habe auf meiner Intel 660p (mit 2 TB) noch nichts von dem dort z.B. aufgezeigten Latenzen beim Kopieren größere Datenmengen (intern auf RamDisk, alos max 50 GB) gemerkt, auch nicht im direkten Vergleich zur Samsung EVO 970 (nur 1 TB).

 Aber gut, meine VMs liegen auf der EVO 970 und ich betreibe selbst dort keine professionlellen Datenbanken/Webserver. Der Unterschied zu 3. SSD im System (einer alten SATA Crucial M500 mit 960GB, die ist mit ca. 400 MB lesen/schreiben langsamer wie eine aktuelle mx500) ist bei großen Dateien spürbar, aber selbst bei VMs mit vielen Snapshots für mich nicht wirklich relevant.

Wollte ich das Gefühl, möglichst hohe Performance haben zu müssen, würde es aber mit Sicherheit keine SATA M.2 SSD sondern eine Samsung 970 Pro. Aber dann müsste ich auch das billige 3000er Ram aus meinem i9-9900K rauswerfen.


----------



## Arkintosz (2. Juni 2019)

*AW: SSD M2 wirklich notwendig?*

Ich habe mir auch gerade eine Intel 660p NVMe-SSD mit 2 TB für 175€ im Mindstar bestellt. Das sind pro GB nur 8,75 Cent, und damit das billigste an SSD was es aktuell gibt.

Da die SSD erstens nur PCIe 2.0 x4 voll auslastet, ist sie eigentlich perfekt für meinen zweiten M.2-Slot. Denn der kann nicht PCIe 3.0 und im ersten Slot steckt schon eine sehr gute Samsung Pro, die auch gut über 3000 MB/s lesend und schreibend erreicht.

Ich erwarte mir von der Platte definitiv keine herausragende Qualität und auch keine tolle Schreibleistung für große Dateien. Ich will sie nur nutzen, um testweise Datenbankserver in virtuellen Maschinen zu simulieren und die sind recht groß und passen nicht auf meine bestehende SSD. Aber die Leseleistung ist trotzdem recht ordentlich und die IOPS sind mit 220K noch recht gut, somit sollte es in dem Szenario eine ordentliche Simulation werden.

Ich würde die Platte auch nicht in einen Rechner stecken, der mal über längere Zeiträume vom Strom getrennt ist - nicht dass die Daten dann weg sind... Die QLC-Chips sind so mehr oder weniger am Rande des machbaren und wie man sieht, sehe ich ihr Einsatzgebiet auch schon ein bisschen eingeschränkt.

Edit: Mal sehen, wie sie sich entwickelt, aber ich habe das Gefühl, dass die SSD für Server mit wenig Schreiblast eine relativ preisgünstige Option sein könnte.


----------

